# Recycling Fruit Fly cups & lids video



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

Recycling Fruit Fly cups & lids... - YouTube


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

thanks for the video... i recycle my cups and lids


----------



## WendySHall (Aug 31, 2010)

You better be careful doing these videos... Your wife will have a fit if she sees that you're using her Scotch Brite sponges and the baby's bottle brush to clean culture cups! 

(j/k...you're doing a great job! I've watched a lot of them! Keep it up!)


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

Lets thank god I'm not married lol...


----------



## frogcrazy (Nov 23, 2004)

How do you wash the lids without tearing the fabric? I always clean and reuse cups but didn`t know about lids.


----------



## Bcs TX (Sep 13, 2008)

Just soak the lids in water with bleach then rinse and set out to dry.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

I recycle my cups, only tap water and a sponge. Then I let it dry a couple of weeks before using again the cups. But is dish soap safe for frogs? I don't trust a lot of chemical stuff.


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

rigel10 said:


> I recycle my cups, only tap water and a sponge. Then I let it dry a couple of weeks before using again the cups. But is dish soap safe for frogs? I don't trust a lot of chemical stuff.


I use the soap for the cups, and air dry. I haven't had an issue with the flies. 



frogcrazy said:


> How do you wash the lids without tearing the fabric? I always clean and reuse cups but didn`t know about lids.


That fabric is pretty tough, you can use the sponge to scrub off the debris...


----------



## Sea-Agg09 (Feb 2, 2013)

rigel10 said:


> I recycle my cups, only tap water and a sponge. Then I let it dry a couple of weeks before using again the cups. But is dish soap safe for frogs? I don't trust a lot of chemical stuff.


I would use dawn, or another dish soap without lotions. They are fine for use with animal dishes. Hand soaps generally have lotions or perfumes that are meant to last, but soap for dishes don't have that. Any scent is long gone soon after rinsing. I always used dawn because that's what they used on oiled birds in oil spills.


----------



## NM Crawler (Jan 23, 2012)

I've been reusing cups and lids for the last 6-8 months. I really thought it was going to be a pain in th azz but it hasn't been that bad. After dumping excelsior and media out I add hot water and bleach solution and let the cups/lids sit for a few hours. Wipe down the cups and let dry. It nice that we have a wash room sink in the garage or else i wouldnt be able to do this....Haha. After speaking with Mark P I think in going to try out wide mouth mason jars and coffee filters next.


----------



## mora (Nov 5, 2009)

I still have some of my lids from a 1 1/2 ago


----------

